# Lower graphs accleration as user

## dE_logics

I get lower graphs acceleration (~150 FPS with glxgears) when I'm logged in as a user and around 3x (~500FPS) when I'm running as root.

How do I fix this?

----------

## Veldrin

Are you in the video group?

Otherwise add the following to the xorg.conf

```
Section "DRI"

 Group      "video"

 Mode      0666

EndSection
```

just my .02$

V.

----------

## dE_logics

That solve the problem with new ones which came in.

----------

